# Seeking To Get From U.S. To Thailand CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!



## Steve Douglas BZ (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm relocating to Koh Lanta Lai in May. Have enough to live on but air/boat fare very high. 

Any Ideas? 

The only thing I thought of is washing dishes/cleaning up/throwing around cargo, but I have no seamans' card...

HELP!


----------

